
Big Data: New Tricks for Econometrics [pdf] - npalli
http://people.ischool.berkeley.edu/~hal/Papers/2013/ml.pdf
======
guylhem
By Hal Varian, who has interesting microeconomics books, works with
Mathematica to provide visual examples of what he is teaching, etc.

Reading that at the moment, seems very interesting.

~~~
valgaze
He's Chief Economist at Google, starting on line 49 he begins by outlining big
data challenges unique to Google infrastrucutre

------
bernatfp
The author mentions Pig as the open-source version of Go, which have nothing
to do with each other.

Aside from that, this paper is excellent.

~~~
genericuser
The only mention of Pig I see seems to suggest it could be used as an
alternative to Go for the purposes of the paper, not that Pig is a version of
Go.

 _The list below has both the Google name and the name of related external
tools... ...Go [Pig] Go is an open-source general-purpose computer language
that makes it easier to do parallel data processing._

